# Cuttting Log



## cutnbulk (Apr 11, 2009)

I am 24 years old, weighing in at 160 pounds currently.  I am approximately at 13% body fat, looking to get around 9-8%.  My current goal for the summer is to get down around 150 pounds, and to hold onto as much muscle in the process, as possible.

To do this, I will be on a tight, strict diet, as well as, training hard in the weight room, as well as staying well conditioned.  It sucks because I have been sick the past 3 days so my last workout has not been since Wednesday afternoon, and unfortunately, even if I do feel better tomorrow, it's Easter Sunday- which means no workout until Monday.  Tomorrow, if better, may be a great time to get back on my feet, maybe walk awhile outside and on the treadmill to keep my legs up to par for Monday.

I will be on a high protein/fat diet- only use of carbs will be pre and post workout.  I will be snacking mainly on almonds, and other high sources of fats and protein.  I will also not be using whey protein, for I need to eat real protein meals.  Supplements will include:  10g of fish oil, a daily multivitamin, and possibly a testosterone pill by ironmag labs- for I have never taken a testosterone booster so I may be asking for advice, if any of you reading have done it before, keep me updated.  Another supplement I may be taking is caffene in pill form (not sure if that's spelled correctly, but I do my best).  I cannot do green tea any longer, for I have huge drops and it actually makes me tired- any explanation?

I will be writing in here as much as possible, keeping track of my workouts in the weight room, as well as, dieting and cardio sessions.  I look forward to sharing this time with all of you, and encouragement is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 13, 2009)

Today was more of the same, still have an awful cold, but instead of resting in bed, I went to work .  I have not worked out since last Wednesday (have been sick since Thursday) and feel really bummed and fat.  I have been pretty good with my diet, but dinner usually is whatever the family is having.  I have no energy to cook and am on Niquil or however you spell it.  Hopefully training will resume by Wednesday!


----------



## the other half (Apr 13, 2009)

good luck with your cut. at least you only have 10 pounds to get rid of. and at your age that shouldnt be to tough.

and ya dont try to work out when you have taken nyquil.that could be scary if you fell asleep while benching or squating.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 13, 2009)

the other half said:


> good luck with your cut. at least you only have 10 pounds to get rid of. and at your age that shouldnt be to tough.
> 
> and ya dont try to work out when you have taken nyquil.that could be scary if you fell asleep while benching or squating.



Haha!  Thanks for the tip!

I just found out about a very inspirational film/book called "The Secret".  It is based upon the notion of Law of Attraction- whatever you are thinking weather good or bad- those thoughts attract to you, making them come  true at a faster pace- if you think you are going to have a bad day, and you continue  to think negatively about your situation- you will most likely have that bad day and those thoughts will most likely come true.


If, on the other hand, you think positively ("hey, I'm going to lose 10 pounds of fat and keep most of my muscle mass"), you must train to monitor those positive thoughts and keep them there to attain the mental image in your head/positive thoughts.


Sounds really stupid and kinda cheezy, but I would recommend at least watching the video.  Tomorrow, I will be positive in any and every way I can, think thin, eat thin, work out hard, and do everything in my power to cut the shit that is not needed out of my body.  It's going to be tough...but that's life right!


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

Another long day at the job, still not feeling up to par in terms of my cold I still have.  I plan on starting my workouts when my supplement comes in the mail.  I've decided to try Activate Extreme while cutting to hold onto the majority of muscle mass that I have, as well as, keeping my calories not too far from maintenance.  

I will begin to set up my new cutting 4-day split here shortly.  Hopefully I will have time yet tonight, but I still need to do some things for tomorrow's day.


----------



## sexy_animal (Apr 14, 2009)

Use the time that you're sick to really get your diet down.  If you're going to adhere to your fitness and nutrition goals around 90% of the time, you will see good results.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> Use the time that you're sick to really get your diet down.  If you're going to adhere to your fitness and nutrition goals around 90% of the time, you will see good results.



You're absolutely right.  I am going to follow your plan- one cheat meal a week- if needed.  The first couple of weeks on the cut I might have to take it, but after those few weeks, it does get better.

I am going to test this new suppl. with my diet.  If I do see results I will extend that period.  I am excited to get started- hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2009)

what is your diet going to consist of? do you have it broken down by percentages?
what kind of cardio and lifting are you gonna do?


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> what is your diet going to consist of? do you have it broken down by percentages?
> what kind of cardio and lifting are you gonna do?



My maintanence level of calories is around 2,400 calories.  I plan on cutting at around 1,900 calories.

I will push for about 200g of protein per day.  I will go for around 80g of healthy fats.  I will also go for 100-150g of carbs (higher carb days will go hand-in-hand with weights/cardio days).

I plan on going on a 4-day split based upon Built's "Baby Got Back" workout split in her Blog.

Day 1:  Horizontal push/press (Back/chest)
Day 2:  HIIT training 30 second sprints/ 90 second jog (8-12 reps)
Day 3:  Quad Dominant (legs/biceps)
Day 4:  Steady State Cardio- 3 mile jog
Day 5:  Vertical Push/Press (back/shoulders)
Day 6:  Off
Day 7:  Hip/hamstring Dominant (legs/hamstrings/quads, triceps)

Cardio may very- Might add an additional HIIT day/switch steady state on day 4 to HIIT.

Main thing is- if this is too much (it may well be!) I will tone down the timing to prevent over-training.  I may need more rest, which is key, especially when cutting calories!


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 15, 2009)

April 15th, 2009

Today I decided to take the day off from work and get back into a rhythm with the cutting diet and my first day back in the weight room- and oh did it feel great to get back!  I am right on track with my diet, with 700 calories to spare for the next two meals.  I plan on cooking 12 boneless, skinless chicken breasts on the grill, which are marinated in mesquite lime flavoring !  


I started out nice and slow, but heavy with the weights, doing my first vertical push/press series.  Here it goes:


1.	Seated rows (5x5) regular grip:  125, 135, 140, 140, 145
2.	Lateral back extensions 3x10:  10, 10, 15
3.	Flat DB Bench Press (5 second tempo on the way down/explode up) 5x5:  50, 55, 60, 65, 65
4.	Incline Barbell Bench Press (4 second tempo on the way down/explode up) 3x8:  95, 105, 115

Abdominal workout:
1.	Weighted full sit-ups (DB held against chest): 25lbs- 15x, 35lbs-12x, 45 lbs-12x
2.	Weighted oblique crunches (legs up):  25lbs- 15x, 35lbs- 12x, 35lbs- 12x
3.	Heels to the heavens- straight leg, stay elevated on bench- 3 sets of 20 reps BW


I also received my Activate Extreme- a testosterone enhancer to help with the cut.  I took my first pill this afternoon and plan on taking another tonight with my last meal before bed.  So I will be taking two pills a day, for 60 days (8 weeks).  Then I will take two to three weeks off.  

Here is my goal:  I plan Here is my goal:  I plan on losing 1 pound of body fat per week.  I figure cut slowly- but stick with a consistent diet plan and workout plan.  Very excited to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

looks good, 

that is how we do it also, we will bbq up 4 full breast, 6 turkey burgers and some pork all in one shot, just so that we have some variety to get us through  a couple of days.

so who recommended the activate ext.?


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> looks good,
> 
> that is how we do it also, we will bbq up 4 full breast, 6 turkey burgers and some pork all in one shot, just so that we have some variety to get us through  a couple of days.
> 
> so who recommended the activate ext.?



Good idea honestly, but I'm more of a risktaker (read: jackass) so I just wing it a lot of times.. Also stock up on tuna when its on sale, and hardbiol some eggs if either of those are up your alley.. Good luck bro!


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, a man after my own heart!

How you feeling? You really, REALLY don't want to train hard while sick AND dieting. 

You better yet?


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Good idea honestly, but I'm more of a risktaker (read: jackass) so I just wing it a lot of times.. Also stock up on tuna when its on sale, and hardbiol some eggs if either of those are up your alley.. Good luck bro!



yes, are there with u on the tuna, katt always buys that at costco. and the hardboiled eggs we usually cook up about 2 dozen, the other day i took 16 halves with coleslaw(made with fat free mayo)dipped in the middle, all the peeps at work just about ran out of the breakroom, claiming to stay away from them for the rest of the day.


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> yes, are there with u on the tuna, katt always buys that at costco. and the hardboiled eggs we usually cook up about 2 dozen, the other day i took 16 halves with coleslaw(made with fat free mayo)dipped in the middle, all the peeps at work just about ran out of the breakroom, claiming to stay away from them for the rest of the day.



Ahhhaha didn't know  was an option, personally I like my slaw with olive oil and vinegar, my girl makes it the best, no mayo at all..
Cutnbulk, might I reccomend getting a pound or so of that natural PB (the kind you make in the coffee grinder lookin thing at some stores) and to keep it in the fridge for those random hunger moments.. Just keep some milk around too, it doesn't go down as smoothly as regular PB


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> looks good,
> 
> that is how we do it also, we will bbq up 4 full breast, 6 turkey burgers and some pork all in one shot, just so that we have some variety to get us through  a couple of days.
> 
> so who recommended the activate ext.?




I actually was looking for a testosterone booster- figured I would only benefit from it, was impressed reading the reviews, and decided to give it a try for a couple of months (8 weeks).  

It's only been a day.  No side effects as of yet.  I will keep you updated.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 16, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Good idea honestly, but I'm more of a risktaker (read: jackass) so I just wing it a lot of times.. Also stock up on tuna when its on sale, and hardbiol some eggs if either of those are up your alley.. Good luck bro!



Thanks for the tips on food!  I have a membership to sam's but not costco...im sure they have something very similar though!  I plan on cooking more chicken breasts tomorrow- almost done with the first 9- 4ozers!


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey, a man after my own heart!
> 
> How you feeling? You really, REALLY don't want to train hard while sick AND dieting.
> 
> You better yet?



I am doing much better...must be the weather here!  Finally broke the 60 degree barrier, and I was outside for most of the day as well.  Made a huge mistake though...ran 4 miles!  2 miles...rest....2 more miles!  There goes a little of my lean muscle mass!

Back in the weight room tomorrow with some quads/bi's!


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

u must live in the northern part of the u.s. just like us. we are going to get into the 70s possible this weekend, but then we are leaving to go to seattle and its going to be in the 70s there.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> u must live in the northern part of the u.s. just like us. we are going to get into the 70s possible this weekend, but then we are leaving to go to seattle and its going to be in the 70s there.



Sure do...I've got two more days of sunny warm weather...then rain


----------



## jhawkin1 (Apr 18, 2009)

What are your macros? on fitday you have nothing?


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry!  I have not been able to get online for the last couple of days.  I promise, I will have all of my first week workouts posted by the end of this week, as well as, my successful cutting diet as of late.  I've been super busy!


----------

